# Spinnfischen auf Dorsch (Fehmarn)



## Fischbox (10. November 2002)

#h 
Hallo erstmal an alle die, die durch Ihre Beiträge helfen, diese geniale Seite so informativ zu gestalten! Eigentlich geht das &quot;Hallo&quot; aber an alle Angelverrückten.

Will mich als Neumitglied mal kurz beschreiben:  Thomas Sölter, 30 Jahre jung, ledig und angelsüchtig seit der Zeugung. Was das Süßwasserangeln angeht, so möchte ich mich als therapierbar bezeichnen, aber dem Meeresangeln bin ich hoffnungslos verfallen. 
Arme Nichtangler die nicht die Ruhe und Freiheit genießen können wie wir!

Bisher war ich immer nur vom Kutter aus auf der Ost- oder Nordsee unterwegs, doch die DROGE wurde mir letztes Jahr zu schwach, und ich habe meine Sucht mit Charterbooten gestillt. Man ist sein eigener Kapitän. Einfach klasse. Besser geht das aber mit dem eigenen &quot;Kutter&quot;, also habe ich mir dieses Jahr mein eigenes Angelboot zugelegt, mit dem ich auch schon viele geniale und auch erfolgreiche Stunden (meist um Staberhuk) verbringen konnte. 

Im Dezember geht das nu endlich wieder los. Dieses Mal möchte ich aber hauptsächlich versuchen mit der Spinnrute in der Brandung zum Ergfolg zu kommen. Wäre doch gelacht...
Auf dem Gebiet bin ich allerdings noch ein absolutes Greenhorn. Die Neoprenhose, Rolle, Rute, Fischgalgen, Kopflampe, Watstock und Watkescher habe ich schon. Jetzt hätte ich aber ganz gerne auch noch ein paar Tips: Mein bevorzugtes Revier auf Fehmarn ist der Bereich Katharinenhof bis Staberhuk. Macht das da Sinn? Wenn nicht, wo soll ich mich dann wann hinstellen? Welcher Köder? Uhrzeit? Worauf muß ich achten? etc...
Wäre echt cool wenn mir da einer oder mehrere von Euch ein bißchen Starthilfe geben könnte :z 

Tight lines wünscht Thomas

Gruß noch an Karsten Bremer und seine Angelfreunde aus Westerdeichstrich. Haben uns vor zwei Monaten auf Hitra kennengelernt und er gab mir den Hinweis auf diese coole Seite.


----------



## Guen (10. November 2002)

Hallo Thomas ,willkommen an Board  :m !Hier werden Dir ein paar echte Ostseeprofis helfen ,deshalb halte ich mich lieber mit Pauschalaussagen zurück  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Ace (10. November 2002)

hallo Thomas
auch von mir Willkommen an Board:m
Was machst du denn im Netz, eigentlich solltest du in &quot;deinem bevorzugten Revier&quot; sein  
Nein im Ernst, an diesen Stellen kannst du nichts falsch machen wenn der Wind passt. Sonst gibt es auf Fehmarn viele Alternativen...die Zeit ist Reif, also leg los. :q 
Du solltest immer nur soweit in wasser waten das du noch bequem u.gefahrlos stehen kannst.
Und dann den Blinker oder Wobbler immer wieder Rtg.Horizont feuern.Geduld wird oft belohnt.
An deiner Ausrüstung fehlt jedenfalls nichts(ausser der Thermoskanne voll heissem Kaffe vielleicht  )
die besten Zeiten sind nach meinen Erfahrungen die Morgendämmerung und die Abenddämmerung.
Und wenn du Erfolg gehabt hast vergiss nicht es uns hier mitzuteilen  , am besten mit ein paar Bildern, das ist es was dieses Board für mich so attraktiv macht...Infos pur von netten Leuten.#6
Vielleicht sieht mann sich mal anne Küste


----------



## Albatros (10. November 2002)

Hallo Thomas#h

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Board. Auf das Du hier viel Spaß hast. Auch ich brauch nichts zu schreiben, die Cracks vor Ort werden sich schon melden. Kennst Du eigentlich schon diese Seite?

www.broesel-online.de


----------



## Bellyman (10. November 2002)

:z WILLKOMMEN :z 
Hier bist du richtig.
Am besten du lässt dich mal auf einem der zahlreichen Treffen sehen die meist auf Fehmahrn stattfinden.
Wenn du mal los willst, frag einfach unter Termine nach ob einer mitkommt, findet sich oft jemand.
Nächster fester Termin 1.2.03
So Long Bellyman


----------



## Fischbox (10. November 2002)

Na das klappt ja super!
Trotzdem das ich den Beitrag voll in der falschen Rubrik geparkt habe, kann ich mich über die Resonanz nicht beschweren. Besten Dank für die bisherigen Tipps. 
Habe ich eigentlich nachträglich noch die Chance den Beitrag in den Bereich Meeresangeln zu stellen, denn da wollte ich ihn eigentlich hin haben? :q
Und eine Umfragé wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht wirklich starten. Es ist aber toll das sich alle so einig sind.  
Hab das heute Mittag leider noch nicht so ganz auf den Schirm bekommen. War wohl ein büschen zu lange und zu dolle gestern! #g 

Thomas


Nur die Angel im Wasser kann einen Fisch fangen, also auffi geht&acute;s!#h


----------



## marioschreiber (10. November 2002)

:z WILLKOMMEN :z 



> Du solltest immer nur soweit in wasser waten das du noch bequem u.gefahrlos stehen kannst.



Natürlich erst wenn Du den unmittelbaren Uferbereich fächerförmig abgefischt hast  . Das liest man zwar immer wieder, es wird aber oft vergessen. Sehr oft sehe ich Kolegen die so tief im Wasser stehen das sie kaum noch ordendlich werfen können. Würden die 10 Meter zurück gehen könnten die glatt 30 Meter weiter werfen.

Als Top-Tipp auch von mir Brösel-online .


----------



## marioschreiber (10. November 2002)

Verschieben kann das Thema nur einer der Board-Moderatoren, die ich hiermit bitte das zu tun.


----------



## Fischbox (10. November 2002)

Danke!
Dem Tipp schließe ich mich mit dem Hinweis, daß das nicht wieder vorkommen soll an. Die ganzen Beiträge in der richtigen Rubrik, und es werden viel mehr &quot;positiv Verrückte&quot; davon profitieren.

Morgen fangen übrigens wieder hundert neue Tage an, und die haben es in sich!!


----------



## Albatros (10. November 2002)

Habs mal hierher verschoben, hatte wohl vorhin Tomaten auf den Augen :q


----------



## havkat (10. November 2002)

Moin Fischbox!
Welcome on Board!
Mario hat das Wichtigste erwähnt. Den Uferbereich!
Küstenspinnfischen hat, meiner Meinung nach, absolut nichts mit Weitenjagd zu tun. Auf 20m mehr oder weniger kommt´s meistens nicht an. Frag mal die Fliefis! 
Versuche mal deutlich vor Sonnenaufgang am Wasser zu sein. 
Wenn du dann noch das Glück hast allein vor Ort, also an &quot;jungfräulicher&quot; Küste zu stehen, bleibe ein paar Meter vor dem Spülsaum und fische den Flachwasserbereich ab.
Am besten klappt das mit einem schwarzen, flach geführten Küstenwobbler. 
Ob nun unbedingt ein Dorsch einsteigt, kann ich nicht garantieren.
Meerforellen, kannst Du ja zurücksetzen.  :q
Während/nach der Abenddämmerung habe ich schon Dorsche auf 10-20m Entfernung (watend) gefangen, die jeden Brandungsangler erblassen ließen und selbst auf´m Kudder keine schlechte Figur gemacht hätten.
Die größeren Dorsche kommen nur aus einem Grund ins Flache....um zu jagen und nicht um Kroppzeug vom Grund aufsammeln!
Auch hier, besonders für Dorsche, gebe ich dem kompakten Wobbler den Vorzug.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. November 2002)

@ havkat



> Die größeren Dorsche kommen nur aus einem Grund ins Flache....um zu jagen und nicht um Kroppzeug vom Grund aufsammeln!


Genau !! #6 
Und nicht auf 120 Meter weit abgelegte, schlaffe Wattis zu lauern!!    :q  :q  :q  :q  #h  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. November 2002)

Moin und willkommen im Anglerboard. Tipps brauch ich ja nicht mehr geben denn da wurde bereits alles gesagt. Ich hätte da nur noch eine weitere Seite Brösel-Online ist sehr gut aber auch beimFunfishingteam gibt es einen Haufen Infos über die Insel.


----------



## Broesel (11. November 2002)

Moins,

Thomas, erstmal herzlich willkommen an Board.
Eigentlich kann ich da den Meinungen meiner Vorgänger nicht mehr viel hinzufügen. In den Herbstmonaten bringt die Ostküste Fehmarns manch guten Spinndorsch hervor. Das wichtigste ist schon geschrieben.

Doch eines wurde vielleicht vergessen..

Da wurde netterweise auf meine Homepage und die vom Funfishingteam verwiesen. Die allerdings wirklich aktuellsten Hinweise, Tipps und Tricks, die wirst Du garantiert nur hier im Anglerboard bekommen. Aktueller gehts einfach nicht, da immer jemand an der Küste unterwegs ist... :z


----------

